# Rainbow Crab Paludarium build journal (PIC HEAVY)



## Job4acowboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey,

I wanted to share with you what I've been making over the past month. This is a paludarium for a Rainbow Crab. The tank is a Exo terra 45x45x45, I prefer these tanks for the ventilation and front glass doors.
They need water and land access, although mine spends more time on the land than in the water. Live plants were not used in this setup as the Crab eats anything he get his claws ons.











This is a picture of his old setup....












I started with a glass partition, turned out to be watertight on my first test so that was cool.





















I then used an old Exo terra background to make an area for the filter/heater housing and waterfall.






























All of these pieces were then grouted, drybrushed and sealed...





























This is the drainage pipe, it extends for the top of the tank to the bottom in the background. I will insert a smaller pipe in here to siphon the drainage layer.












I used expanding foam to fill in any gaps, this was all carved, grouted, drybrushed and sealed.












Expanding foam background, this will be covered in coco fibre, there is a small cave in the back right.






























Foam Background finished, siliconed in some fake plants





















The small cave












This is the tank finished, still need to get some decent lights for it and wait for it to cycle.





















Continued on another post....


----------



## Job4acowboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Continued....






































Click here for a video of the waterfall in action and the rest of the tank.



This is a picture of both my tanks, Gecko Planted Vivarium on the Left, Crab Paludarium on the Right.














Any feedback is welcome, please leave a comment...






Thanks


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks great! is there only one crab living in there?:2thumb:


----------



## Zoobec (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, they're fantastic! Inspiration for the future! Thanks for sharing


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks awesome.

What did you seal it all with?


----------



## Job4acowboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Bradley said:


> Looks great! is there only one crab living in there?:2thumb:


There will be, its cycling at the moment.



Zoobec said:


> Wow, they're fantastic! Inspiration for the future! Thanks for sharing


Thanks 



bothrops said:


> Looks awesome.
> 
> What did you seal it all with?


Thanks, Its all sealed with G4 Pond Sealer clear


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

this looks flippin fantastic...and now you have made me want to re do my rainbow crabs tank lol


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

well done that looks really good set up :no1:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Amazing job, really like it!!

Dave


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a sweet build mate. I love water in a viv... Wish Beardies liked water! When I have the space I WILL own an aussie water dragon :mf_dribble: and have the best build for it!


----------



## Job4acowboy (Jul 12, 2012)

Lermy said:


> this looks flippin fantastic...and now you have made me want to re do my rainbow crabs tank lol


Thanks,

Have you any pics of your setup. Would be interested to see it.


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

wow that looks great, you did a fantastic job on the setup.


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

That looks the nuts mate, got to pleased with it. Certainly looks like slot of work went in to it too.


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah I have a few pics I need to re do it anyway as the joins from where i seperated land and water have leaked


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

very impressive. well done. liking the look of the rock wall. :2thumb:


----------



## Vasiliki (Oct 3, 2012)

Lermy said:


> Yeah I have a few pics I need to re do it anyway as the joins from where i seperated land and water have leaked


I have that problem as well with my enclosure for my hermit crabs. Similar set-up with the divided land and water. The pressure from the dirt was what kept causing my leaks, as it would push on the glass and eventually rupture the seal near the bottom or wherever the most pressure was coming from. 

I redid it three times before just giving up on the concept and using a clear bin to contain my water instead. Not quite as pretty, but it was the only thing that didn't fail.


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

Really good looking. Love paludaria!


----------



## Lermy (Sep 13, 2010)

heres mine mate




























the pillar of stones at the back is a little water feature i made just tube stuck to perspex then stones stuck over the top


----------

